# Plant search - real long shot



## oddsoxdi (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello,
I realize there's a good chance I'll never find out, but I have to ask any way. 

When I first started my aquarium, I bought a package of those Betta bulbs you find in every cheesy pet store - no names here tho it COULD end in co. The one I'm interested in had very long narrow leaves, pale olive (although THAT could've been the results of my lousy lighting), and the edges of the leaves were rippled. These leaves were quite narrow and long and it looked lovely. 

I lost it due to extreme ignorance on my part, it had rooted nicely and was thriving but could I leave it alone?? NOOOOOOOoooooo! I wanted to transplant it, and when I went to do so, had to really yank to get all the roots to let go. The plant was so incensed at my maltreatment that it went into a sulk and refused to thrive where I had moved it - albeit in the same tank. 

I've searched in vain for this - they say Aponogetons dislike being moved but they all tend to look too wide...any help with such a paltry description would be vastly appreciated.

Thanks

OSD


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I heard people say that these are "always _Apon. Crispus_ bulbs" and heard others say "you never know what it will be, these are just mixed jumbles of misc. species".

Anyway, there's no telling. _A. crispus_ has similar leaves to what you describe, as does _A. longiplumulosus_. You can try a google serach for _Aponogeton_ and start hunting photos and see if you find a match.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

A lot of those bulbs are _Aponogeton_ hybrids. The ones that grow oblong floating leaves always are. _A. crispus_ is usually one of the parent species. That's about all I can say though.


----------

